# 2015 Toy Run Auction



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

All,

Welcome to the 13th Annual Freeport-To-Port O'Connor Toy Run Auction. This year we will host the online auction through midnight on November 14th. All proceeds go to the kids of the Adopt-An-Angel program and all donations/sales are considered as charitable donations under the 501c3 IRS code. Donation forms are available to all who require.

This year is more demanding than last year, they served underprivileged kids in over 11 Texas counties last year. Although 13 different originations and families in distress were helped last year we have been asked to do even more. Our goal is to help MORE Texas counties and to do that we will need a lot more toys.

I want to stress that we also accept, and encourage, direct donations of new toys for boys and girls ages 2 through 16. We also accept monetary donations in any amount and our Elves will do the shopping for you. Please do let us know if you would have any available time to be one of our Elves. Help is always greatly appreciated, and we need as much help as we can get this year.

Remember, anyone can place an item in the auction, feel free to add any items you wish to donate for the Toy Run. Please add a picture and a short description of the item. You will be the Elf and will need to complete the transaction between seller (yourself) and the winning bidder. That includes delivery of item(s) and collection of funds, and funds provided to one Toy Run Team Members.

The rules of the auction are very simple: Place your bid(s) for the item you want to buy. You may bid as many times as you wish but the highest bidder at midnight on November 14th is the winner. Penny-over bids are not accepted. You must bid at least $10.00 higher than the last bid except on really low-dollar items. When you bid please include a description of the item you are bidding on. Winners have until November 20th, to pay for their purchases. Payments may be made via cash, check, money order or PayPal. Detailed instructions will be given at the end of the auction.

This is the list of organizations we helped provide toys to last year:
1. POC ADOPT AN ANGEL. 
2. FOSTER CARE CALHOUN & JACKSON COUNTIES. 
3. SEADRIFT SCHOOL. 
4. SEADRIFT TOWN.  
5. BROWN SANTA CALHOUN SHERIFFS OFFICE. 
6. HARBOR 
7. VICTORIA KIDS CONNECT. 
8. RETIRED STEEL WORKERS GROUP 
9. BLOOMINTON SCHOOL. 
10. 2 BURNED OUT FAMILIES. 
11. BLUE BONNET. 
12. RED CROSS. 
13. HOMELESS FAMILIES. 

Good Luck and may God bless you for helping so many young and deserving children smile on Christmas morning.

Toy Run Team


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Hilton's Realtime-Navigaton subscriptions (2)*

This is for Two Seperate, 1 year subscriptions for Hilton's Realtime-Navigator. Winning bidder will send payment to me and I will inform Tom when payment is received.

Tom, thanks again for your continiued support!!!

Item 1: Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2)

Item 2: Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2)

Happy Bidding!!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Sticky please!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

More items coming soon! Please post your own if you would like to donate and provide a smile on children's faces come Christmas morning!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*JB Offshore Leader Package!!!*

2- weighted AJ 16oz 13/0
2- weighted AJ 32oz 20/0
3- snapper double 7/0
1- tile 8/0
2- snapper 8oz 9/0
5- king double without skirt
3- King double with skirt 
T shirt

Total little over $150 worth


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$100 on Hiltons.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

$100 on second Hiltons


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Toy Run Day Trip Offshore...*

Let's get bidding and help these kids. Up for auction is a offshore fishing pleasure day trip to launch from Matagorda Harbor . We will target snapper, grouper, tile etc. Will plan to run out 85 miles or so. I'll furnish all tackle, as in electric reels, Shimano 50-80w, weights etc. Boat is 29ft ProKat WA twin 300hp Suzuki's, life raft, Epirb, sat phone all on a Catamaran hull. Maximum of 6 people total... I have myself and deckhand so 4 guest are allowed. Only items not furnished is your food and sodas I'll have water and ice. My deckhand and I will clean your fish at Matagorda Harbor just bring a cooler dudes!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

gordaskipper said:


> Let's get bidding and help these kids. Up for auction is a offshore fishing pleasure day trip to launch from Matagorda Harbor . We will target snapper, grouper, tile etc. Will plan to run out 85 miles or so. I'll furnish all tackle, as in electric reels, Shimano 50-80w, weights etc. Boat is 29ft ProKat WA twin 300hp Suzuki's, life raft, Epirb, sat phone all on a Catamaran hull. Maximum of 6 people total... I have myself and deckhand so 4 guest are allowed. Only items not furnished is your food and sodas I'll have water and ice. My deckhand and I will clean your fish at Matagorda Harbor just bring a cooler dudes!!


Very generous of you.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

75.00 on JB Leader Package. Thanks Jeff for being a retuning supporter of the Toy Run Auction!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toys purchased last with auction winnings!!!*

Toys


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gordaskipper said:


> Let's get bidding and help these kids. Up for auction is a offshore fishing pleasure day trip to launch from Matagorda Harbor . We will target snapper, grouper, tile etc. Will plan to run out 85 miles or so. I'll furnish all tackle, as in electric reels, Shimano 50-80w, weights etc. Boat is 29ft ProKat WA twin 300hp Suzuki's, life raft, Epirb, sat phone all on a Catamaran hull. Maximum of 6 people total... I have myself and deckhand so 4 guest are allowed. Only items not furnished is your food and sodas I'll have water and ice. My deckhand and I will clean your fish at Matagorda Harbor just bring a cooler dudes!!


I'm in at $500 for this trip.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Trodery, thank you!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

trodery said:


> I'm in at $500 for this trip.


I'll go 600.00 on the trip.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Salty Hook Tackle Company Auction Package:

5 Deep Pacifiers
5 Snapper Bagger Mono 8oz
5 Bee Liners 8oz
5 Donkey Tamers
5 Tile Teasers with Strobe Lights

$300 package

Winner of auction will have items shipped to them free of charge.

Thanks for supporting a great cause.

Jack Shell
Salty Hook Tackle Company


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

$100.00 on Salty Hook leader package!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I'll go $200.00 on the Salty Hook package.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

250 @ salty hook pack


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

broadonrod said:


> I'll go 600.00 on the trip.


700


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*toy run auction*

I have the following items up for auction. All are brand new. All must be picked up in/near West U/Galleria area. 
JMR-1 Gloomis MBR784c IMX
JMR-2 Gloomis MBR784c IMX
JMR-3 Gloomis MBR782c IMX
JMR-4 Gloomis PR8400c IMX
JMR-5 Shimano 5000 Stradic FI (2 spools)
JMR-6 Shimano 1000 Sustain FE (2 spools)
JMR-7 Shimano 3000F Stradic Ci4
JMR-8 Shimano Chronarch 50E
JMR-9 Aftco Gaff Gold 6ft 5" bite
JMR-10 Aftco Gaff Gold 4ft 3" bite
Have call into Jason (Capt Fry) to post pics from my cell.

Just for fun, any reasonable and serious bluewater guy, particularly YFT and marlin, willing to bid $500, I will guarantee to give you enough "stuff" to make you happy. If not I will personally refund your money and the kids still get $500. Let's call this item JMR 12.

Thanks to all who make this event such as special blessing for so many kids. John R


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$500 on JMR12.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*John R. Photos! Rods!*

Photos!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*John R. Photo gaffs*

Gaff


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*John R reels! Photo!*

Reels


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Jmr-3. $175
jmr-4. $175


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Jmr-8. $102.87


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Jmr 5-$75
Jmr 6- $50


Tom


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jmr9- $50
jmr10- $35


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Looking good yall, I'll create a spreadsheet as in the past to help see who's leading in the auction!!! Keep biding, it's for the kids! All proceeds go towards purchasing toys!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Jason , I will add to the list of items for auction by donating a 1/2 day fishing trip. the winning bidder can just Pay Captfry directly and I will make the rest happen.

you can see my site for details at www.cowboycharters.com

Merry Christmas

Mike

here is a screen shot of the trip on the site


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Jmr-10 -- $50
jmr-5 -- $100
jmr-1 -- $125
jmr-2 -- $125


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of 10/28/2015 8:00am*

Auction Standings as of 10/28/2015 8:00am


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Jmr-7 100
Jmr.-8 120


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Rik Jacobsenâ€™s Texas Offshore Fishing Guide*

Rik Jacobsenâ€™s Texas Offshore Fishing Guide: 1 Book, up for bid!!!

Thanks

https://www.redsnapperfishing.com/home/


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

More items being worked on! Check daily!!!


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

I will take the following 
Hiltons #1 125.00
gordaskipper trip 800.00
salty hook package 300.00
jmr#8 chronarc 50e 150.00
jmr#9 gaff 80.00
jmr#10 gaff 80.00


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of 10/27/2015 7:00am*

Auction Standings as of 10/27/2015 7:00am


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Please check out the Hunt Auction provided by http://www.holdenroofing.com at:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1684178

Brett thanks again for supporting the Toy Run!

Happy to all!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

$100 for JMR-6


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

If you have an item to help support the auction for childern in need please post it!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Cast and Blast Outfitters is offering two waterfowl hunting packages for auction. This outfitter has properties all over the place and provides some exciting hunts. He especially caters to older hunters who can no longer slog through the mud to get to blinds or no longer wish to be laying in the mud and water for a goose hunt. He provides good blinds with easy access and truly cares for his clients. If you need more details call Jeremy at 281-732-7349. Proceeds for the hunt should be directed to Jerry Karnes or Captfry.

Package 1: Guided duck hunt for four hunters. Father/son hunters are very welcome.

Package 2: Guided goose hunt for four hunters.

You may bid on one hunt or both combined. Bidding in increments of $50.00 minimum.
Good luck for a fantastic guided hunt.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Cast and Blast Outfitters is offering two waterfowl hunting packages for auction. This outfitter has properties all over the place and provides some exciting hunts. He especially caters to older hunters who can no longer slog through the mud to get to blinds or no longer wish to be laying in the mud and water for a goose hunt. He provides good blinds with easy access and truly cares for his clients. If you need more details call Jeremy at 281-732-7349. Proceeds for the hunt should be directed to Jerry Karnes or Captfry.
> 
> Package 1: Guided duck hunt for four hunters. Father/son hunters are very welcome.
> 
> ...


Goose hunt $200.00


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

$150 on the duck hunt (package 1)


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Up is a 3' hand carving. Bought one for my house and the artist is local.

3 foot long mahi mahi carved out of cedar by professional artist Della Meredith. Custom airbrushed paint job by artist Kelley Green at GRC custom body shop in Dayton, Tx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I'll start with $100.00 for the Mahi Mahi.


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

$100 JB leader package
$200 Package 1 Duck Hunt


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Cast and Blast Outfitters is offering two waterfowl hunting packages for auction. This outfitter has properties all over the place and provides some exciting hunts. He especially caters to older hunters who can no longer slog through the mud to get to blinds or no longer wish to be laying in the mud and water for a goose hunt. He provides good blinds with easy access and truly cares for his clients. If you need more details call Jeremy at 281-732-7349. Proceeds for the hunt should be directed to Jerry Karnes or Captfry.
> 
> Package 1: Guided duck hunt for four hunters. Father/son hunters are very welcome.
> 
> ...


$250.00 for package 2


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$250 on package 1 duck hunt


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$550 on jmr 12


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Cast and Blast Outfitters is offering two waterfowl hunting packages for auction. This outfitter has properties all over the place and provides some exciting hunts. He especially caters to older hunters who can no longer slog through the mud to get to blinds or no longer wish to be laying in the mud and water for a goose hunt. He provides good blinds with easy access and truly cares for his clients. If you need more details call Jeremy at 281-732-7349. Proceeds for the hunt should be directed to Jerry Karnes or Captfry.
> 
> Package 1: Guided duck hunt for four hunters. Father/son hunters are very welcome.
> 
> ...


$550 for the two combined.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of 11/03/2015 12:00pm*

Auction Standings as of 11/03/2015 12:00pm


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of 11/03/2015 12:30pm*

Auction Standings as of 11/03/2015 12:30pm


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Im going to donate a 3ft long metal redfish wall art piece to this toyrun auction... stay tuned for pictures.


----------



## jmk300d (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll do $110 on the Mahi carving


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> Im going to donate a 3ft long metal redfish wall art piece to this toyrun auction... stay tuned for pictures.


I'll bid $50 on this sight-unseen.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I like that... faith in me



speckle-catcher said:


> I'll bid $50 on this sight-unseen.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> Im going to donate a 3ft long metal redfish wall art piece to this toyrun auction... stay tuned for pictures.


Still tuned but haven't seen it yet


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

$100 on Rik's book


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

$125 on Hilton's #2


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of 11/10/2015 7:10am*

Auction Standings as of 11/10/2015 7:10am


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Still Have a 1/2 offshore trip to bid on, donated by Mike Jennings: www.cowboycharters.com

Don't Let it Get Away!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Captfry said:


> Still Have a 1/2 offshore trip to bid on, donated by Mike Jennings: www.cowboycharters.com
> 
> Don't Let it Get Away!!!


I'll bid $200 to get it started


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of: 11/13/2015 9:30am*

Auction Standings as of: 11/13/2015 9:30am


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Custom BBQ Grill*

This item is offered by our friends Joe and Kenny Chavez. Many members of the 2Cool community have purchased their smokers and grills and the quality is simply superb. This grill is their new Southwest model. It measures 18"x20"x36" and the charcoal/wood holder is adjustable up and down for higher or lower heat. This grill normally sells for $850.00.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I will bid $350 on the Cast and Blast guided goose hunt


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Standings as of: 11/13/2015 1:00pm*

Auction Standings as of: 11/13/2015 1:00pm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

$200 opening bid on the grill


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Auction ends tonight at Midnight! If you want it Don't Let Get Away!!! Best of luck to all and thank you for your support helping those less fortunate!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

$250 on the grill


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Gift Certificate for Annual Service from Surfside Marina*

Whatever you've got on the back of the boat, you'll need to get it serviced sooner or later. Why not pre-pay for the service and help the Toy Run at the same time?

Up for auction is a gift certificate from Surfside Marina good for one annual service for up to two outboard motors of any size up to 350 HP. Service includes: Oil, new oil filter, new fuel filter, new water separator, replace gear lube, remove prop, grease and visually inspect prop shaft, replace water pump impeller, inspect water pump housing and replace if necessary new spark plugs, visually inspect lower unit, and grease engine pivot points. There may be other parts or service included but that will be subject to the size/make of your engine(s). After the service we'll give the boat a complete visual inspection and sea trial to make sure she's running right.

Depending on how many motors you've got on the transom and what size they are, this certificate could easily be worth $1,000 or more. and there's no hurry getting the work done as the certificate is valid until next December (12/31/2016 to be exact). It will make an excellent stocking stuffer!

If you've got any questions about what the service entails, please call JB Summers at the Surfside Marina Service Department at 979-230-9466, PM him at [email protected], or send an email to [email protected].​


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

$200.00 on service from SSM to start it off!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll go 300 on the grill and 250 on cowboy charters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

I will go $350.00 on the grill.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

$75 for the metal redfish and 
$200 for the 3 ft Mahi


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Ends at midnight, best of luck!


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Lets go $400 on the Cast and Blast guided goose hunt


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

$100 on the metal redfish


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I will bid $350 on the Cast and Blast guided duck hunt


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

go $225 on the service from SSM


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

$450 on the guided goose hunt


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

$500 on the guided goose hunt


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Its yours


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*2015 Auction winners, congrats!!!*

Congratulations, to all the winning Bidders!!! And a huge Thank You to all the donors, you are all truly appreciated!!! Just to let you know this auction raised $5310.00 which all proceeds will be used to purchase toys for those in need. Here is how we will manage the payment/delivery process:

1. Payments may be made in any manner to either the person with the item or directly, to Myself. If you are a provider of an item please arrange to get the money to us no later than* November 18th*.

2. Delivery of items should be made upon payment in whatever manner best suits you. In no event should this be delayed so that we can collect all money with enough time to do all the shopping.

3. Donor forms will be mailed or emailed. Please PM, call, or email your addresses to me or for the forms. Donation forms must be signed by an official Elf.

Please help us reduce the usual last-minute mad dash by handling payments and deliveries as quickly as possible.

Once again...Thank You and God bless you for your kindness and help in this cause. Your donations will make a lot of children smile with joy when Christmas morning arrives.

Contact Info:
Jason Fry
7914 Flowing Oak Ln
Cypress Tx 77433

PM's - Captfry
Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]
Ph: 281-960-8047

PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Sorry money needs to be received by *Sunday' November 22nd*. Not the 18th as posted above. Thanks


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please note that payment for the BBQ grill and the duck and goose hunts should be made to me. I will then provide the details for receiving the item and arranging hunt dates.
PM with your contact numbers please.
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Shirts for Sale while quantiles last!!! Sizes Sm, Med, Lg, XL, XXL. Cost is $20.00 a shirt. We also have Flags to be flown on you boat, their cost is $30.00. Please email Wendy Fry (my wife) to place orders at: [email protected]

Thank your for your support!

The Toy Run Team


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Back of shirt*

Back of shirt


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Flag*

Flag


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toys for the Tiy Run!*

We would like to thank each and every one of you for your donations and those who have spent thousands, helping bring smiles to those in need on Christmas Morning.

The Toy Run Team!!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*More toys*

More toys!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to Jason, Jerry, and all those who donate their time and effort to pull this off every year - it's nice to see this happen.

Tom


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a load of toys!! Way to go fellas!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a bunch of toys, thanks for shipping the shirt and flag captain fry!!!


----------

